

What is “net neutrality” and why should I care? - scottporad
http://www.scottporad.com/2014/09/10/what-is-net-neutrality-and-why-should-i-care/

======
tzs
> Net neutrality means that you pay one price for your Internet access
> regardless of what type of content you’re viewing on the Internet. In other
> words, checking your email costs the same as reading this blog post and the
> same as watching a movie on Netflix and so on.

Not really. Net Neutrality does not require that those all cost the same. It
just requires that the cost is not based on the type or origin of the content.
An ISP can charge based on the amount of data without violating net neutrality
(as long as they charge the same for a byte regardless of where it comes from
or what it is part of), and under such a pricing scheme watching a movie would
cost more than reading your blog simply because the movie involves lots more
data.

